Ask HN: Which company has the best devTools? Why? - rdpfeffer
======
falcongod082
It just occurred to me that some companies may dictate devtools which would
make this question make more sense, as well as reinforce my negative opinion
of business decisions.

------
rdpfeffer
I've heard stripe is good. I've been told google is like working in a
different world. But what makes them good? What principles were important as
they invested in them?

------
falcongod082
There are rarely if ever any "best" dev tools, there are plenty of terrible
ones though.

~~~
rdpfeffer
I'll settle for better than most. Have any experiences here?

~~~
falcongod082
Git for source control, jira for issue tracking, everything else nothing
stands out.

